# ECNL Playoff Draw (Seattle)



## Lightning Red

Does anybody know when the playoff draw will take place?  I had somebody tell me it would be today but haven't seen anything posted or talked about.


----------



## Surf Zombie

Not sure, but last year the draw was only 9 days before hand.









						ECNL announces draw for playoffs | Club Soccer | Youth Soccer
					

The 2021 ECNL National Playoffs kick off next week in Florida. Check out the draw as things kick off in Florida.




					www.topdrawersoccer.com


----------



## STX

It is ridiculous that ECNL has not publicized a date and time for the playoff draw and started hyping it up.

This should be a big deal with team parties being scheduled around it, etc.  Instead, ECNL is apparently gonna plop it out like wet fart.  They are so bad at so many things. This is a perfect example.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

STX said:


> It is ridiculous that ECNL has not publicized a date and time for the playoff draw and started hyping it up.
> 
> This should be a big deal with team parties being scheduled around it, etc.  Instead, ECNL is apparently gonna plop it out like wet fart.  They are so bad at so many things. This is a perfect example.


Despite being the top league in the nation, they don't present/market themselves very well. They appear to be an organization run on a shoestring.

On a possibly related note, there are some inconsistencies in how teams are seeded. Does anyone have a link to the process for seeding teams in the Champions League Qualifier Seedings? Specifically, do they truncate at two decimal points for the points-per-game (ppg) and compare? It's mathematically incorrect to compare numbers by truncating instead of rounding off - unless this is some sort of "new" mathematics. I see cases where it does make a difference in seeding order.


----------



## Buzz Cook

STX said:


> It is ridiculous that ECNL has not publicized a date and time for the playoff draw and started hyping it up.
> 
> This should be a big deal with team parties being scheduled around it, etc.  Instead, ECNL is apparently gonna plop it out like wet fart.  They are so bad at so many things. This is a perfect example.


I could not agree more. They should definitely be hyping it up. They do a decent job with social media… But could certainly do more. And God forbid you ever send them an email asking a question. My DD’s first year in the ECNL had her playing a game in Vegas…temp was 115°. Witnessed several girls throwing up on the field due to the heat. No one seemed to know whether or not a policy existed with regards to canceling/rescheduling a game due to excessive heat. Took it upon myself to send an innocent email asking that very question. Received a reply that stated “ask your team manager, and please refrain from emailing the ECNL directly”.


----------



## espola

Buzz Cook said:


> I could not agree more. They should definitely be hyping it up. They do a decent job with social media… But could certainly do more. And God forbid you ever send them an email asking a question. My DD’s first year in the ECNL had her playing a game in Vegas…temp was 115°. Witnessed several girls throwing up on the field due to the heat. No one seemed to know whether or not a policy existed with regards to canceling/rescheduling a game due to excessive heat. Took it upon myself to send an innocent email asking that very question. Received a reply that stated “ask your team manager, and please refrain from emailing the ECNL directly”.


When kids are getting sick and the coaches and tournament authorities are doing nothing, it's time for the parents to do their duty.


----------



## Anon9




----------



## espola

Anon9 said:


> View attachment 13912


Is "12PM" noon or midnight?


----------



## Anon9

espola said:


> Is "12PM" noon or midnight?


9:00am Pacific Time, followed by schedule release at 10:00am


----------



## Kicker 2.0

espola said:


> Is "12PM" noon or midnight?


Seriously Magoo?


----------



## espola

Kicker 2.0 said:


> Seriously Magoo?


PM means Post Meridian, or After Noon.  12 hours after noon is what?


----------



## Buzz Cook

12PM is Noon…12AM is midnight


----------



## espola

Buzz Cook said:


> 12PM is Noon…12AM is midnight


That's one opinion.  Better to ask and clear up ambiguity.









						Is noon 12 am or 12 pm?
					

Ever wondered whether midday or midnight is 12 am or 12 pm?




					www.rmg.co.uk


----------



## Kicker 2.0

espola said:


> That's one opinion.  Better to ask and clear up ambiguity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is noon 12 am or 12 pm?
> 
> 
> Ever wondered whether midday or midnight is 12 am or 12 pm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rmg.co.uk


Holy Christ you’re annoying!!!!!!!


----------



## Nextbigthing

Anyone have any Champion League predictions for the playoffs in Seattle? Is Solar going to win every age group?


----------



## jsoccer

Nextbigthing said:


> Anyone have any Champion League predictions for the playoffs in Seattle? Is Solar going to win every age group?


Very good chance winning U-13, U-14, U15 and U16.......Will it happen, probably not....talking about young teen girls here, not professionals.


----------



## Kicker 2.0

The only Championships in Seattle are the 18/19’s.   At that age group, Real Co, Hawks, PDA, MVLA, Solar and Beach all have a legit chance at the Title!

Heard a rumor Legends got in as someone may have dropped out.  Anyone else hear anything like this?


----------



## Nextbigthing

Kicker 2.0 said:


> The only Championships in Seattle are the 18/19’s.   At that age group, Real Co, Hawks, PDA, MVLA, Solar and Beach all have a legit chance at the Title!
> 
> Heard a rumor Legends got in as someone may have dropped out.  Anyone else hear anything like this?


i know how the playoffs work bra.....thanks for the oldtimers post and letting us all know your the only one who knows the 18/19's end in Seattle. Guess i should have stated its a two part question...SMH


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Kicker 2.0 said:


> The only Championships in Seattle are the 18/19’s.   At that age group, Real Co, Hawks, PDA, MVLA, Solar and Beach all have a legit chance at the Title!
> 
> Heard a rumor Legends got in as someone may have dropped out.  Anyone else hear anything like this?


I heard two non-California teams in the 18/19 age group that are in the top 16 dropped out. It will be interesting how they get replaced. Eastside from the NW conference (2.55 ppg) is the only division winner that didn't get in automatically. Real CO and MVLA won their divisions and are in from the NW conference. Don't sleep on Concorde. Based on what I saw from them last year and their performance this year, they will be a tough out.

Also, I'm still trying to figure out how they are doing the seedings. There are some inconsistencies given the current seedings.


----------



## Surf Zombie

So how do the Champions league draws work?  Three group games and then what?  

For example 2007 has 44 teams in 11 groups.


----------



## Orangeteam

Winners of each bracket= 11teams
Then they take the top 5 second place teams to get to a total of 16 teams.   The top 5 second places teams is decided  by  total points, then goal differntial, the goals for, then goas against.

16 teams, 8 games.  Winners go to Virginia


----------



## Surf Zombie

Orangeteam said:


> Winners of each bracket= 11teams
> Then they take the top 5 second place teams to get to a total of 16 teams.   The top 5 second places teams is decided  by  total points, then goal differntial, the goals for, then goas against.
> 
> 16 teams, 8 games.  Winners go to Virginia


Thanks!


----------



## Orangeteam

the final 16 grouping looks like this

Winners of...
A v 1st 2nd place winner
B v 2nd 2nd place winner
C v 3rd 2nd place winner
D v 4th 2nd place winner
E v 5th 2nd place winner
G v H
I v J
K v L


----------



## Orangeteam

Orangeteam said:


> the final 16 grouping looks like this
> 
> Winners of...
> A v 1st 2nd place winner
> B v 2nd 2nd place winner
> C v 3rd 2nd place winner
> D v 4th 2nd place winner
> E v 5th 2nd place winner
> G v H
> I v J
> K v L


Oopps..        I missed F, and there is no L    
but that's how it is supposed to line up


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Kicker 2.0 said:


> The only Championships in Seattle are the 18/19’s.   At that age group, Real Co, Hawks, PDA, MVLA, Solar and Beach all have a legit chance at the Title!
> 
> Heard a rumor Legends got in as someone may have dropped out.  Anyone else hear anything like this?


18/19: PDA and FC Stars out - Legends and Eastside in. I can understand the first 7 seeds - all 7 conference winners (excluding NE and NA since those two winners aren't coming) based on ppg. After that, I can see how MVLA is 8 (based on Champions League Seedings), but UFA at 13 and the rest of the 9-16 seeds ... Maybe they had a draw for the last 8?


----------



## Nextbigthing

Teams play three group games.  11 group winners advance to a 4th game along with 5 wildcards. the round of 16 is played in Seattle and the 8 winners advance to Virginia


----------



## ecsoccermom

Does anyone know how they picked the groups?  In U16, group I has the 5th and 6th seeds, Group E has 3rd and 11th, Group F has 9th and 10th.  Shouldn't they all be in separate pots?  Here is the breakout of Groups.  The lower has score the harder the group.


Row LabelsSum of RANKA84​B92​C116​D113​E73​F74​G88​H97​I59​J118​K76​


----------



## surfertwins

5 wild cards, 16 teams make it elimination round.


----------



## timbuck

Heard from a friend that they are spending 9 days in seattle.  And then if they move on, another week in VA.
What a "fun" summer.


----------



## ecsoccermom

Looks like I used the wrong seedings table.  The spread is closer using that one.
Group A  91
Group B 97
Group C 88
Group D 97
Group E 86
Group F 80
Group H 100
Group I   85
Group J  89
Group K 82


----------



## Buzz Cook

According to the ECNL website, (8) teams will advance to the finals in Richmond in July. Pool play in Seattle is June 22, 23 and 25. 

I’m guessing the (11) pool winners and (5) wildcard teams will advance to play on June 27?

16 teams play on the 27th…with the eight winners advancing to Richmond??


----------



## Buzz Cook

timbuck said:


> Heard from a friend that they are spending 9 days in seattle.  And then if they move on, another week in VA.
> What a "fun" summer.


Just sounds expensive…


----------



## STX

Orangeteam said:


> the final 16 grouping looks like this
> 
> Winners of...
> A v 1st 2nd place winner
> B v 2nd 2nd place winner
> C v 3rd 2nd place winner
> D v 4th 2nd place winner
> E v 5th 2nd place winner
> G v H
> I v J
> K v L


Why would the group A winner (the overall #1 seed) play the #1 wildcard in the knockout round and not the #5 wildcard? 

Seems like a lazy oversight. So being the 5th seed in Group E is actually is the most advantageous slot. Wierd.


----------



## STX

Why would the group A winner (the overall #1 seed) play the #1 wildcard in the first knockout round and not the #5 wildcard?

Seems like a lazy oversight.

Being the 5th overall seed and being slotted Group E is actually much more advantageous than being the 1st overall seed in Group A? Wierd.


----------



## Orangeteam

STX said:


> Why would the group A winner (the overall #1 seed) play the #1 wildcard in the first knockout round and not the #5 wildcard?
> 
> Seems like a lazy oversight.
> 
> Being the 5th overall seed and being slotted Group E is actually much more advantageous than being the 1st overall seed in Group A? Wierd.



Well, they just updated their site and I can say this was not what they had documented a few weeks.  
I know because we talked about how odd the bracketing looked with the 2nd place teams.   
Here is the old file that is still open on my computer screen 



Here is the link to the current file on their site.  
About 1/2 way down under Champions league advancement and under Champions league round of 16 they show the match ups.








						2021-22 ECNL Girls Post-Season Structure.docx
					

`  2021-22 ECNL Girls Post-Season Structure  Conference Structure  Mid-Atlantic Conference  Arlington Soccer, BRYC Elite Academy, CESA, Charlotte Independence, Charlotte SA, Loudoun Soccer, NC Courage, NC Fusion, NCFC Youth, Richmond United, South Carolina United, Virginia Development Academy, V...




					docs.google.com


----------



## NoSouppForYou

Check out a new rankings site, upper90rankings.com, they have ranked every ECNL girls team per league and showcase play using a SRS score and have posted the strength of each bracket for Champions League.  Who is in the bracket of death, who has the easiest bracket? Here is the breakdown of the 08 Champions League Brackets:


----------



## timmyh

NoSouppForYou said:


> Check out a new rankings site, upper90rankings.com, they have ranked every ECNL girls team per league and showcase play using a SRS score and have posted the strength of each bracket for Champions League.  Who is in the bracket of death, who has the easiest bracket? Here is the breakdown of the 08 Champions League Brackets:
> View attachment 13936


Awesome! Can u do the 06 bracket?


----------



## NoSouppForYou

timmyh said:


> Awesome! Can u do the 06 bracket?


Yes, every bracket is up on the site under fixtures and results.


----------



## jsoccer

Surf Zombie said:


> So how do the Champions league draws work?  Three group games and then what?
> 
> For example 2007 has 44 teams in 11 groups.


The top 11 bracket winners, and the 5 next highest wildcard in points advance to the single elimination knock-out round  of 16...The 8 winners then advance to the National Championship tournament in Richmond Virginia July 8th-11th


----------



## oh canada

Anyone NOT going to be disappointed if their kid's team misses out on a trip to Virginia   shhhhhh, it will be our little secret.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

timbuck said:


> Heard from a friend that they are spending 9 days in seattle.  And then if they move on, another week in VA.
> What a "fun" summer.


ECNL soccer, a sport for the rich people who can afford weeks of soccer travel.


----------



## Brav520

oh canada said:


> Anyone NOT going to be disappointed if their kid's team misses out on a trip to Virginia   shhhhhh, it will be our little secret.


way back in the day they used to every so often hold west regionals in Hawaii

i know my parents were not disappointed when my brothers team lost in the state cup finals and would not be making the trip to Hawaii for regionals


----------



## Carlsbad7

Brav520 said:


> way back in the day they used to every so often hold west regionals in Hawaii
> 
> i know my parents were not disappointed when my brothers team lost in the state cup finals and would not be making the trip to Hawaii for regionals


Not super rich. But I actually like this idea.

Maybe once every 3 years or something like that.


----------



## B182_2021

Do they livestream any of the games for those not attending?  How access?


----------



## LouSag

B182_2021 said:


> Do they livestream any of the games for those not attending?  How access?


ECNL live stream?  Are you joking?
They couldn’t even find someone to mow the grass for the NJ showcase a few weeks ago.


----------



## Orangeteam

LouSag said:


> ECNL live stream?  Are you joking?
> They couldn’t even find someone to mow the grass for the NJ showcase a few weeks ago.


Right...  lol

Every year there is a new blunder and many end up dumber than the year before.   They are growing too fast, too big  and can't manage the simple task focusing on the scheduling. 
This year isn't over as they still have  time to mess up Seattle.  
371 teams heading there to play in a place with not alot of parking and lots of recent rain too.   My guess is about 500+ games so not alot of room to have any referees missing, sick, etc.  and I'd be suprised if the fields are playable after a few days with that many games..


----------



## LASTMAN14

kickingandscreaming said:


> Despite being the top league in the nation, they don't present/market themselves very well. They appear to be an organization run on a shoestring.


Had the opportunity to speak with an individual at a recent ID camp whose background, experiences, and knowledge in the game was amazing. He touched upon this very point. Attached is a link of a fairly recent interview with him.









						Coaches Corner Chats - Steve Rollins
					

Twitter: @softop67 After a couple of years playing in Holland as a youth, Steve returned as an adult to get his UEFA coaching badges. He spent several years there working with top clubs as an assistant coach. Many of the players he worked with have made it top top professional leagues in Europe




					www.coachescornerchats.com


----------



## espola

LASTMAN14 said:


> Had the opportunity to speak with an individual at a recent ID camp whose background, experiences, and knowledge in the game was amazing. He touched upon this very point. Attached is a link of a fairly recent interview with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coaches Corner Chats - Steve Rollins
> 
> 
> Twitter: @softop67 After a couple of years playing in Holland as a youth, Steve returned as an adult to get his UEFA coaching badges. He spent several years there working with top clubs as an assistant coach. Many of the players he worked with have made it top top professional leagues in Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.coachescornerchats.com


"...just uniform deals..."  Surf "affiliates", are you listening?


----------



## LASTMAN14

espola said:


> "...just uniform deals..."  Surf "affiliates", are you listening?


That interview touched upon those points. My discussions with him over two days was far more detailed.


----------



## espola

LASTMAN14 said:


> That interview touched upon those points. My discussions with him over two days was far more detailed.


I thought he was referring to the advertised affiliations with well-known European clubs, but the parallel is striking.


----------



## LASTMAN14

espola said:


> I thought he was referring to the advertised affiliations with well-known European cubs, but the parallel is striking.


He did.


----------



## Kicker 2.0

Safe Travels everyone!


----------



## LouSag

Orangeteam said:


> Right...  lol
> 
> Every year there is a new blunder and many end up dumber than the year before.   They are growing too fast, too big  and can't manage the simple task focusing on the scheduling.
> This year isn't over as they still have  time to mess up Seattle.
> 371 teams heading there to play in a place with not alot of parking and lots of recent rain too.   My guess is about 500+ games so not alot of room to have any referees missing, sick, etc.  and I'd be suprised if the fields are playable after a few days with that many games..


The bar is not set too high. I will use last year as an example…
Florida in late June, a hurricane caused a mandatory evacuation (this was rescheduled due to Covid not opening CA in time, so ECNL had to make a difficult decision to switch to FL).  Only the Champions League groups got completed.  Many teams in North American cup and Showcase 1/2 flew across the country to play a single game.  I know ECNL can’t predict weather, but FL in June always has T-storms.
Richmond two weeks later had weather too,  but ECNL got it done.  Many are very disappointed with no live streaming and inaccurate results posted.  Using the ‘06 age group final 8 as an example—only the final between Surf and KC showed an accurate score.  All quarterfinal/semifinal games were never reported on the ECNL site, and they even had Solar playing KC with a reported score when these 2 sides never played each other.  So poor.  ECNL needs to do better.


----------



## paytoplayisgood

Kicker 2.0 said:


> Holy Christ you’re annoying!!!!!!!


what do you expect from someone who is on a online youth soccer forum 24/7?


----------



## Kicker 2.0

paytoplayisgood said:


> what do you expect from someone who is on a online youth soccer forum 24/7?


True…..


----------



## Yamadori

Kicker 2.0 said:


> True…..


You to Kicker. If Legends doesn't bring home the U18/19 cup I'm routing for you guys.  Legends has tough road. MvLA then #1 seed if they happen beat MVLA then Beach believe.  I'm not optimistic but you never know.


----------



## Kicker 2.0

Yamadori said:


> You to Kicker. If Legends doesn't bring home the U18/19 cup I'm routing for you guys.  Legends has tough road. MvLA then #1 seed if they happen beat MVLA then Beach believe.  I'm not optimistic but you never know.


Definitely an uphill run w/ MVLA and potentially Real Colorado right behind it.   Good luck! 

I hope to get out and watch a few games.


----------



## MARsSPEED

Why does ECNL take so long to post scores??? Especially during Nationals!


----------



## MARsSPEED

FYI, here is the TGS link since ECNL has still failed to link on it's own website. Otherwise you can only view results through the app. 






						Total Global Sports
					






					public.totalglobalsports.com


----------



## Kicker 2.0

u18/19 
- Beach over UFC 5-4

Any other scores??


----------



## timbuck

"Hey dad, can I have $5,000 to play soccer for a week in Seattle in June?"
"And if we win-  can I have another $4k to play in the finals in Virginia?"

Ecnl boys in San Diego-  same question but add a few grand for those travelling from out of town.
Girls Academy League also in San Diego at the same time.


----------



## Kicker 2.0

UPDATED:

u18/19 
- Beach over UFC 5-4
- MVLA over Legends 2-1
- DKSC over Real CO in PK’s (wow!!!)

Send or add scores if you got ‘em


----------



## EdNewt

If only there were live streams of the games....


----------



## timbuck

Are they really scheduling using google docs?


----------



## EdNewt

timbuck said:


> Are they really scheduling using google docs?


It is a high end operation.  The highest....


----------



## Kicker 2.0

Anyone got some cheese?


----------



## The Big Lewandowski

Kicker 2.0 said:


> Anyone got some cheese?








						Total Global Sports
					






					public.totalglobalsports.com


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Kicker 2.0 said:


> Anyone got some cheese?


Solar over Richmond, 1-0
Hawks over Ohio Elite, 3-1
Internationals over Eastside, 4-1
Concorde over Eclipse in PKs, (2-2)
Slammers over Charlotte, 3-1

DKSC scored in the final minutes on a diving header to tie


----------



## kickingandscreaming

kickingandscreaming said:


> Solar over Richmond, 1-0
> Hawks over Ohio Elite, 3-1
> Internationals over Eastside, 4-1
> Concorde over Eclipse in PKs, (2-2)
> Slammers over Charlotte, 3-1
> 
> DKSC scored in the final minutes on a diving header to tie


Tomorrow - with the Semis lined up as below

MVLA/D’Feeters
Concorde/Beach

Hawks/Slammers Koge
Solar/Internationals


----------



## Buzz Cook

U17
NC Fusion 3, Sporting CA Arsenal 2


----------



## kickingandscreaming

It was a steady mist until after 9:00 AM. The fields were wet - no puddles. The grass was good if not a bit high. The first bounce was slick and the ball slowed down pretty quickly after that. It should be dry tomorrow and I am hoping they have time to cut the grass after tomorrow's games. It's the same grass for everyone but it is a slower game compared to excellent grass or turf.


----------



## gstahl

Total Global Sports
					






					public.totalglobalsports.com
				




Go to the standings link at top of page


----------



## gstahl

Actually, try this link directly...






						Total Global Sports
					






					public.totalglobalsports.com
				




For U17 CL the groups are messed up and only some scores are posted.  U18 CL has the current bracket and who is moving on but I do not see actual game scores (just results).


----------



## Kicker 2.0

Koge over Hawks (don’t know the score)
Solar over Internationals (2-2 PK’s)
Concorde over Beach (3-2)
DKSC over MVLA (3-2)


----------



## Letsbreal

Orangeteam said:


> the final 16 grouping looks like this
> 
> Winners of...
> A v 1st 2nd place winner
> B v 2nd 2nd place winner
> C v 3rd 2nd place winner
> D v 4th 2nd place winner
> E v 5th 2nd place winner
> G v H
> I v J
> K v L


Does anyone know the criteria used to select the 5 2nd place teams that move on?  Thank you.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Letsbreal said:


> Does anyone know the criteria used to select the 5 2nd place teams that move on?  Thank you.


Correct me if I’m wrong but it looks like
1) Total points (I assume 3 for a win, 1 for a tie)
2) Goal differential
3) Goals for
4) Goals against

So, can any think of a scenario where 4) breaks the tie? No.









						2021-22 ECNL Girls Post-Season Structure.docx
					

`  2021-22 ECNL Girls Post-Season Structure  Conference Structure  Mid-Atlantic Conference  Arlington Soccer, BRYC Elite Academy, CESA, Charlotte Independence, Charlotte SA, Loudoun Soccer, NC Courage, NC Fusion, NCFC Youth, Richmond United, South Carolina United, Virginia Development Academy, V...




					docs.google.com


----------



## dad4

kickingandscreaming said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong but it looks like
> 1) Total points (I assume 3 for a win, 1 for a tie)
> 2) Goal differential
> 3) Goals for
> 4) Goals against
> 
> So, can any think of a scenario where 4) breaks the tie? No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2021-22 ECNL Girls Post-Season Structure.docx
> 
> 
> `  2021-22 ECNL Girls Post-Season Structure  Conference Structure  Mid-Atlantic Conference  Arlington Soccer, BRYC Elite Academy, CESA, Charlotte Independence, Charlotte SA, Loudoun Soccer, NC Courage, NC Fusion, NCFC Youth, Richmond United, South Carolina United, Virginia Development Academy, V...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


If goal differential is capped, then #4 could matter.

If it is uncapped, you're right.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

dad4 said:


> If goal differential is capped, then #4 could matter.
> 
> If it is uncapped, you're right.


True, and some tournaments definitely cap goal differential. Needless to say, ECNL leaves a lot unsaid


----------



## Kicker 2.0

U18/19 Semi’s at the HALF
Koge over Solar 2-0
Fire v DKSC 0-0


----------



## dad4

kickingandscreaming said:


> True, and some tournaments definitely cap goal differential. Needless to say, ECNL leaves a lot unsaid


Looks like it is uncapped.  Eclipse U16 had an 8-0, all of which counted towards GD.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Kicker 2.0 said:


> U18/19 Semi’s at the HALF
> Koge over Solar 2-0
> Fire v DKSC 0-0


Koge vs. Fire should be an excellent game.


----------



## Lightning Red

U15’s Champions League:
Every So Cal team has advanced to the Round of 16. 
Koge, Beach, Surf, Slammers, & Legends


----------



## jsoccer

Lightning Red said:


> U15’s Champions League:
> Every So Cal team has advanced to the Round of 16.
> Koge, Beach, Surf, Slammers, & Legends


So did all 4 Texas League teams...Solar, FC Dallas, DKSC, and OKC Energy


----------



## Lightning Red

jsoccer said:


> So did all 4 Texas League teams...Solar, FC Dallas, DKSC, and OKC Energy


You should post that on the Texas & OK blog.


----------



## LASTMAN14

kickingandscreaming said:


> Koge vs. Fire should be an excellent game.


Fire takes it.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Lightning Red said:


> You should post that on the Texas & OK blog.


Their more whacked then us in SoCal.


----------



## Lightning Red

Good luck to the So Cal U15’s playing this morning in the round of 16. 
Koge/Beach/Surf/Legends/Slammers


----------



## crush

Did Solar U18/19 have all their top players playing in Seattle? I heard this Solar team was one if the all time best, even better than the Blues Teams of Jackson, Rodman and Turner.


----------



## Surf Zombie

Lightning Red said:


> Good luck to the So Cal U15’s playing this morning in the round of 16.
> Koge/Beach/Surf/Legends/Slammers


Looks like 3 of the 8 U15 knock out games went to shootouts.


----------



## Lightning Red

Lightning Red said:


> Good luck to the So Cal U15’s playing this morning in the round of 16.
> Koge/Beach/Surf/Legends/Slammers


Koge won 3-0.
Legends won in PK’s
Surf & Beach lost in PK’s
Slammers FC lost 2-4


----------



## Kicker 2.0

Lightning Red said:


> Koge won 3-0.
> Legends won in PK’s
> Surf & Beach lost in PK’s
> Slammers FC lost 2-4


Congratulations to your DD


----------



## Lightning Red

crush said:


> Did Solar U18/19 have all their top players playing in Seattle? I heard
> 
> 
> Lightning Red said:
> 
> 
> 
> Koge won 3-0.
> Legends won in PK’s
> Surf & Beach lost in PK’s
> Slammers FC lost 2-4
Click to expand...


----------



## Anon9

Can you send screenshot of U14 please


----------



## Lightning Red

Anon9 said:


> Can you send screenshot of U14 please


I haven’t seen that one yet just U15-U17 so far.


----------



## Lightning Red

Lightning Red said:


> I haven’t seen that one yet just U15-U17 so far.


Sorry, here you go:


----------



## kickingandscreaming

LASTMAN14 said:


> Fire takes it.


Good call.


----------



## Orangeteam

Lightning Red said:


> Sorry, here you go:
> 
> View attachment 14092


Is that the actual ECNL published Virginia schedule  ?     I don't see the U16 anywhere or any other team published yet.


----------



## Fixture

Orangeteam said:


> Is that the actual ECNL published Virginia schedule  ?     I don't see the U16 anywhere or any other team published yet.


Not published yet.  ECNL provided those brackets only to the coaches/teams headed to Virginia.


----------



## GeekKid

crush said:


> Did Solar U18/19 have all their top players playing in Seattle? I heard this Solar team was one if the all time best, even better than the Blues Teams of Jackson, Rodman and Turner.


Yes they had all of their players including those that left for their respective colleges in January.  A couple of injuries but all key players were there.


----------



## LongBall

NoSouppForYou said:


> Check out a new rankings site, upper90rankings.com, they have ranked every ECNL girls team per league and showcase play using a SRS score and have posted the strength of each bracket for Champions League.  Who is in the bracket of death, who has the easiest bracket? Here is the breakdown of the 08 Champions League Brackets:
> View attachment 13936


This was a great idea, and I keep checking it to see the Finals preview, but it's apparently lost all momentum, huh?


----------



## OldSpeed

crush said:


> Did Solar U18/19 have all their top players playing in Seattle? I heard this Solar team was one if the all time best, even better than the Blues Teams of Jackson, Rodman and Turner.


When they can Win 4 ECNL Championships in Row with Unblemished Records, Then Bring them into the discussion as of now Save It.


----------



## LASTMAN14

A few years ago I use to break down the teams for National Cup. I do not watch as many games as I use to being in a closed league for the last 4 years. But, here are my picks for the ECNL Round of 8, 4, and the Finals for U17 and U16. Please note that these are opinions based on anecdotal details/observations, some statistical analysis and watching most of these teams over the course of two years (some longer) and a hint of BS. Enjoy.

U17
Round of 8

Beach vs Richmond United-- *"With tough Socal competition and droppping a game against Davis I don't see them doing it again at this stage. If they dont next year will again be there for them. Beach takes it."*

Slammers Koge vs FC Dallas--* "Honestly FC Dallas is not the team they were but still dangerous. Not sure Koge will be at full strength making this game a closer one. Game to Slammers Koge."*

Real Colorado National vs Solar--  *"This is more like a round of 4 match. This match could have it all, just to early. Game to Real Colorado National"*

Crossfire vs Sporting Blue Valley-- *"Another close match with great potential to be a gritty low scoring affair. Crossfire wins this one."*

Round of 4

Beach vs Slammers Koge--* "Both teams will be bringing players from their 04 teams to bolster their rosters. It will be a contest of differing styles of play and coaching. The pace will be blistering with both sides determined to prove their mettle. In the end it will be a sanguinary battle. Beach (by the smallest of fractions and with a lot of luck). Though I stand to eat my words."*

Real Colorado National vs Crossfire-- *"This will be a fun match to watch and possibly a bit more open than the other semi-final. The styles of play will complement each other adding to the attraction of the game. Real Colorado National takes this match."*

Final

Beach vs Real Colorado National-- *"This team (RCN) has been priming itself for the last two years. The styles match up well, but Real's is more complete at this moment. They will finish on their chances and not waste them. Beach needs another year to maximize their potential and will have the quality/depth coming to them for next year. Victory to Real Colorado National."*

U16
Round of 8

Solar vs PDA Blue-- *"Another one of those games that is to early. Solar are impressive in so many ways. Should be a quality match but no matter the angle Solar comes out on top here."*

SLSG vs Slammers Koge--  *"Koge will play direct and will try to keep SLSG in their half of the field forcing them to make mistakes. As well as switching the ball across the field to create 1:1 breakaways. SLSG did well to finish Legends off  but I cannot see this happening here. Slammers Koge for the win."*

Internationals SC vs FC Dallas-- *"Watched FC Dallas against NC Courage and well it felt like a scene from a John Wick movie. FC Dallas plays with pace and uses their athleticism to break through their opponents. International will struggle to contain them. FC Dallas it is."*

Colorado Rapids vs Ohio Premier-- *"Ohio lost a game in pool play against a formidable FC Dallas and fired off three victories in a row. The Colorado Rapids did their best to get themselves this far by bouncing back from the game 1 lose and upsetting Surf, but that run ends here. *

Round of 4

Solar vs Slammer Koge-- *"Like them or not. Like the way they play or not. What Solar does it does well and no one does it better. Both teams match up in so many ways, but Solar is different. Koge is a collective of players that work well with one another and know what they have to do to win a game of this depth. Yet, they will fall short here. *

FC Dallas vs Ohio Premier-- *"The young ladies from Dallas will prevail and move on to the finals."*

Final

Solar vs FC Dallas-- *"The final no one but Texas wants to see. It will be a match of pace and ferocity, therefore the way that each of these opponents plays the game will not matter. The victor will rely on pure determination. Solar takes it." *


----------



## LASTMAN14

LASTMAN14 said:


> A few years ago I use to break down the teams for National Cup. I do not watch as many games as I use to being in a closed league for the last 4 years. But, here are my picks for the ECNL Round of 8, 4, and the Finals for U17 and U16. Please note that these are opinions based on anecdotal details/observations, some statistical analysis and watching most of these teams over the course of two years (some longer) and a hint of BS. Enjoy.
> 
> U17
> Round of 8
> 
> Beach vs Richmond United-- *"With tough Socal competition and droppping a game against Davis I don't see them doing it again at this stage. If they dont next year will again be there for them. Beach takes it."*
> 
> Slammers Koge vs FC Dallas--* "Honestly FC Dallas is not the team they were but still dangerous. Not sure Koge will be at full strength making this game a closer one. Game to Slammers Koge."*
> 
> Real Colorado National vs Solar--  *"This is more like a round of 4 match. This match could have it all, just to early. Game to Real Colorado National"*
> 
> Crossfire vs Sporting Blue Valley-- *"Another close match with great potential to be a gritty low scoring affair. Crossfire wins this one."*
> 
> Round of 4
> 
> Beach vs Slammers Koge--* "Both teams will be bringing players from their 04 teams to bolster their rosters. It will be a contest of differing styles of play and coaching. The pace will be blistering with both sides determined to prove their mettle. In the end it will be a sanguinary battle. Beach (by the smallest of fractions and with a lot of luck). Though I stand to eat my words."*
> 
> Real Colorado National vs Crossfire-- *"This will be a fun match to watch and possibly a bit more open than the other semi-final. The styles of play will complement each other adding to the attraction of the game. Real Colorado National takes this match."*
> 
> Final
> 
> Beach vs Real Colorado National-- *"This team (RCN) has been priming itself for the last two years. The styles match up well, but Real's is more complete at this moment. They will finish on their chances and not waste them. Beach needs another year to maximize their potential and will have the quality/depth coming to them for next year. Victory to Real Colorado National."*
> 
> U16
> Round of 8
> 
> Solar vs PDA Blue-- *"Another one of those games that is to early. Solar are impressive in so many ways. Should be a quality match but no matter the angle Solar comes out on top here."*
> 
> SLSG vs Slammers Koge--  *"Koge will play direct and will try to keep SLSG in their half of the field forcing them to make mistakes. As well as switching the ball across the field to create 1:1 breakaways. SLSG did well to finish Legends off  but I cannot see this happening here. Slammers Koge for the win."*
> 
> Internationals SC vs FC Dallas-- *"Watched FC Dallas against NC Courage and well it felt like a scene from a John Wick movie. FC Dallas plays with pace and uses their athleticism to break through their opponents. International will struggle to contain them. FC Dallas it is."*
> 
> Colorado Rapids vs Ohio Premier-- *"Ohio lost a game in pool play against a formidable FC Dallas and fired off three victories in a row. The Colorado Rapids did their best to get themselves this far by bouncing back from the game 1 lose and upsetting Surf, but that run ends here. *
> 
> Round of 4
> 
> Solar vs Slammer Koge-- *"Like them or not. Like the way they play or not. What Solar does it does well and no one does it better. Both teams match up in so many ways, but Solar is different. Koge is a collective of players that work well with one another and know what they have to do to win a game of this depth. Yet, they will fall short here. *
> 
> FC Dallas vs Ohio Premier-- *"The young ladies from Dallas will prevail and move on to the finals."*
> 
> Final
> 
> Solar vs FC Dallas-- *"The final no one but Texas wants to see. It will be a match of pace and ferocity, therefore the way that each of these opponents plays the game will not matter. The victor will rely on pure determination. Solar takes it." *


U16 Results
Solar over PDA
SLSG over Koge
International over FC Dallas
Colorado over Ohio


----------



## MARsSPEED

Solar and PDA was barn burner. 5-4!


----------



## LASTMAN14

LASTMAN14 said:


> U16 Results
> Solar over PDA
> SLSG over Koge
> International over FC Dallas
> Colorado over Ohio


U17
KOGE 1 VS FC DALLAS 2 FINAL RESULT
BEACH UP 3-1 VS RICHMOND--GAME STILL HAS TIME ON THE CLOCK


----------



## jsoccer

U17G Solar lost in PK's to Real Colorado....PK's went 12-11 for Real....wow, that is allot of PK's


----------



## MARsSPEED

The mighty 2007 Solar team has also been eliminated in PK's by PDA. I am a bit shocked by this one!


----------



## LASTMAN14

U17
KOGE 1 VS FC DALLAS 2 FINAL RESULT
BEACH 4 VS RICHMOND 1 FINAL RESULT
REAL COLORADO 12 VS SOLAR 11 (PK'S) FINAL RESULT
SPORTING OVER CROSSFIRE (PK'S) FINAL RESULT


----------



## Surf Zombie

MARsSPEED said:


> The mighty 2007 Solar team has also been eliminated in PK's by PDA. I am a bit shocked by this one!


PDA was down 4-2 with about 15 to play. Two quick goals tied it up 4-4. Straight to PK’s.  PK’s were 3-3, Solar missed its 4th PK.  PDA made its 4th to go up 4-3. Solar missed again. PDA won shootout 4-3.


----------



## Texican

Surf Zombie said:


> PDA was down 4-2 with about 15 to play. Two quick goals tied it up 4-4. Straight to PK’s.  PK’s were 3-3, Solar missed its 4th PK.  PDA made its 4th to go up 4-3. Solar missed again. PDA won shootout 4-3.


----------



## Kicker 2.0

So in the ‘07’s it’s:

PDA v Legends
Koge v OK Energy


----------



## LASTMAN14

Kicker 2.0 said:


> So in the ‘07’s it’s:
> 
> PDA v Legends
> Koge v OK Energy


I’m liking PDA


----------



## Royal26

LASTMAN14 said:


> I’m liking PDA


Koge should be the team to beat now that Solar lost. Was hoping to see that match up.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Wow! SLSG 4 to 1 over Solar! And Colorado pounding International. This is cool to see two teams emerge like this to the final.


----------



## Kicker 2.0

LASTMAN14 said:


> I’m liking PDA


pDA down 2-1 to Legends late….


----------



## LASTMAN14

Beach 05 win in PK’s over FC Dallas.


----------



## jsoccer

Solar 08G up 2-0 at the half over Real Colorado in one of the U-14G semifinal


----------



## soCalsoCal

LASTMAN14 said:


> Wow! SLSG 4 to 1 over Solar!
> This is cool to see two teams emerge like this to the final.


I'm not familiar with U16 Solar.
Never saw them play.

What I can say and vouch for is, SLSG is no joke.
Being from the California area I'm guessing, many aren't familiar with SLSG.
That U16 team is legit.
For anyone to think they wouldn't get far or are surprised that they beat a "brand" team
is pretty insulting.
This isn't an attack on anyone here.
So please, no one take offense to that comment.

Been playing against them since U13 and all I can say is they grew stronger and stronger as they got older.
That team is NO JOKE.
All from the midwest will tell you that U16 team is the real deal.

Whether they win the final or not, who knows.
Sometimes the better team doesn't win.

But SLSG is legit.


----------



## Kicker 2.0

Legends wins in PK’s


----------



## LASTMAN14

soCalsoCal said:


> I'm not familiar with U16 Solar.
> Never saw them play.
> 
> What I can say and vouch for is, SLSG is no joke.
> Being from the California area I'm guessing, many aren't familiar with SLSG.
> That U16 team is legit.
> For anyone to think they wouldn't get far or are surprised that they beat a "brand" team
> is pretty insulting.
> This isn't an attack on anyone here.
> So please, no one take offense to that comment.
> 
> Been playing against them since U13 and all I can say is they grew stronger and stronger as they got older.
> That team is NO JOKE.
> All from the midwest will tell you that U16 team is the real deal.
> 
> Whether they win the final or not, who knows.
> Sometimes the better team doesn't win.
> 
> But SLSG is legit.


Saw them play Legends hard to tell where they stood in that one. Same for Colorado. Feels like both teams really gained the momentum they needed to showcase there true character.


----------



## Surf Zombie

Kicker 2.0 said:


> pDA down 2-1 to Legends late….


PDA tied it up with about 4 minutes to go.  Game ended 2-2. Legends advanced 4-3 on PK's.


----------



## RedHawk

Slammers HB Koge 07 1-0 over Legends


----------



## Lightning Red

UNDEFEATED NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!


----------



## LASTMAN14

RCN 3 vs Beach1


----------



## Lightning Red

Lightning Red said:


> UNDEFEATED NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!


Interesting Fact:  The last Slammers team to go through a season undefeated and win a Natty had a girl named Christen Press on it.


----------



## jsoccer

Congratulations to Solar 09G for beating PDA Blue to win the National Championship this morning. Solar was up 2-0 in 1st half, PDA stormed back with 2 in 2nd half to tie the game. Game went to PK's, where Solar won 3-1.


----------



## Footy30

jsoccer said:


> Congratulations to Solar 09G for beating PDA Blue to win the National Championship this morning. Solar was up 2-0 in 1st half, PDA stormed back with 2 in 2nd half to tie the game. Game went to PK's, where Solar won 3-1.


wow so many games determined by PKs

Congrats to all the teams!!


----------



## jsoccer

Solar 08G also won their national championship in the U-14G division over Legends. This should seal the deal for Solar taking home the club national championship this year......


----------



## crush

jsoccer said:


> Solar 08G also won their national championship in the U-14G division over Legends. This should seal the deal for Solar taking home the club national championship this year......


Solar is #1 in 2022 100% this year and years to come I bet. I will say this though. If SoCal Blues was not mugged of most of their talent in 2016-2017 and the GDA never formed, SoCal Blues would have had something to say about who is the #1 club in the country this year. I think Blues will be back but never like the old days where they were able to recruit the Beach and Legends players at will. Now it's Beach and Legends in the finals. Congrats to all the champions and scoreboard is scoreboard.


----------



## LoneStarDad

Real Co U17
SLSG U16
Slammers U15
Solar U14&13


----------



## Technician72

2009s
Champion - Solar
Finalist - PDA
Final Four - Surf
Final Four - Eclipse

2008s
Champion - Solar
Finalist - Legends
Final Four - Slammers FC Koge
Final Four - Real Colorado

2007s
Champion - Slammers FC Koge
Finalist - Legends
Final Four - PDA
Final Four - OK Energy

2006s
Champion - SLSG
Finalist - Colorado Rapids
Final Four - Solar
Final Four - Internationals

2005s
Champion - Real Colorado
Finalist - Beach FC
Final Four - FC Dallas
Final Four - Sporting Blue

2004 / 03s
Champion - Concorde
Finalist - Slammers FC Koge
Final Four - DKSC
Final Four - Solar


----------



## Technician72

crush said:


> If SoCal Blues was not mugged of most of their talent in 2016-2017 and the GDA never formed, SoCal Blues would have had something to say about who is the #1 club in the country this year. I think Blues will be back but never like the old days where they were able to recruit the Beach and Legends players at will. Now it's Beach and Legends in the finals.


Orange County in general did a great job in bringing in the talent from both the Inland Empire and LA Areas prior to Legends and Beach getting ECNL that's for sure.

I think both Legends and Beach did their part the past two seasons to show what many knew all along, they have some talented players, coaches and teams that can compete at the highest levels.

The OC will be interesting to watch with the expansion of ECNL in the area, even more reason to marvel at what Slammers is able to do year in and year out and that is "be consistently good".


----------



## Technician72

jsoccer said:


> Solar 08G also won their national championship in the U-14G division over Legends. This should seal the deal for Solar taking home the club national championship this year......


Solar did a great job this season! Well deserved!

Congrats to all the players and teams this season, it's a long journey, and it's going to start again shortly for those returning players.


----------



## crush

Technician72 said:


> Orange County in general did a great job in bringing in the talent from both the Inland Empire and LA Areas prior to Legends and Beach getting ECNL that's for sure.
> 
> I think both Legends and Beach did their part the past two seasons to show what many knew all along, they have some talented players, coaches and teams that can compete at the highest levels.
> 
> The OC will be interesting to watch with the expansion of ECNL in the area, even more reason to marvel at what Slammers is able to do year in and year out and that is "be consistently good".


100% Tech. The poaching that went on in the past was crazy. Legends and Beach got their top players snatched all the time and that was not right but it was within the rules. Expansion is good for more players to have a chance but it hurt the top dog in the past.


----------



## timbuck

Technician72 said:


> Orange County in general did a great job in bringing in the talent from both the Inland Empire and LA Areas prior to Legends and Beach getting ECNL that's for sure.
> 
> I think both Legends and Beach did their part the past two seasons to show what many knew all along, they have some talented players, coaches and teams that can compete at the highest levels.
> 
> The OC will be interesting to watch with the expansion of ECNL in the area, even more reason to marvel at what Slammers is able to do year in and year out and that is "be consistently good".


I think Slammers will continue to be near the top in OC due to their affiliate programs.  They are getting looks at players who come up through their various affiliates that other clubs are able to see.  
What MIGHT hurt them though is that as they bring teams over from an affiliate in to the "mothership" - is their fees.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Technician72 said:


> 2009s
> Champion - Solar
> Finalist - PDA
> Final Four - Surf
> Final Four - Eclipse
> 
> 2008s
> Champion - Solar
> Finalist - Legends
> Final Four - Slammers FC Koge
> Final Four - Real Colorado
> 
> 2007s
> Champion - Slammers FC Koge
> Finalist - Legends
> Final Four - PDA
> Final Four - OK Energy
> 
> 2006s
> Champion - SLSG
> Finalist - Colorado Rapids
> Final Four - Solar
> Final Four - Internationals
> 
> 2005s
> Champion - Real Colorado
> Finalist - Beach FC
> Final Four - FC Dallas
> Final Four - Sporting Blue
> 
> 2004 / 03s
> Champion - Concorde
> Finalist - Slammers FC Koge
> Final Four - DKSC
> Final Four - Solar


Interesting correlation here. But I dare not say what it is.


----------



## Sike

timbuck said:


> I think Slammers will continue to be near the top in OC due to their affiliate programs.  They are getting looks at players who come up through their various affiliates that other clubs are able to see.
> What MIGHT hurt them though is that as they bring teams over from an affiliate in to the "mothership" - is their fees.


At the end of the day, the top players will always look for ways to play with other top players. It happens in most club and hs sports in socal, and club soccer here is no different. The 07 Koge team that won it all this year is a perfect example as it is made up of players who were competing against each other last year on Blues, Koge and Surf.  While they were all on "a" top team last year, they came together this year to be "the" top team. I suspect all the top socal clubs will continue to take turns consolidating the talent. Congrats to all the teams winning it all this year!


----------



## crush

Sike said:


> At the end of the day, the top players will always look for ways to play with other top players. It happens in most club and hs sports in socal, and club soccer here is no different. The 07 Koge team that won it all this year is a perfect example as it is made up of players who were competing against each other last year on Blues, Koge and Surf.  While they were all on "a" top team last year, they came together this year to be "the" top team. I suspect all the top socal clubs will continue to take turns consolidating the talent. Congrats to all the teams winning it all this year!


And that is how development works in SoCal folks and how you win. Any coach says he develops players in his own club and produce championship teams is full of BS! You recruit the players from other top teams ((poaching)) to win, just like the blues did all the time until the great heist! Take this to the soccer bank; you better recruit the top players from other teams and then get them all to buy into the plan


----------



## Sike

crush said:


> And that is how development works in SoCal folks and how you win. Any coach says he develops players in his own club and produce championship teams is full of BS! You recruit the players from other top teams ((poaching)) to win, just like the blues did all the time until the great heist! Take this to the soccer bank; you better recruit the top players from other teams and then get them all to buy into the plan


By the time they reach 14 years-old, it is often the players recruiting each other instead of the coaches/doc.  One of the best coach recruiters at the younger age groups couldn't keep these Blues players together and lost them to this 07 Koge team this year. It is all cyclical and different for each age group though. I know everyone says that colleges recruit players, not teams, but playing on a top team gets you way, way more looks.


----------



## crush

Sike said:


> By the time they reach 14 years-old, it is often the players recruiting each other instead of the coaches/doc.  One of the best coach recruiters at the younger age groups couldn't keep these Blues players together and lost them to this 07 Koge team this year. It is all cyclical and different for each age group though. I know everyone says that colleges recruit players, not teams, but playing on a top team gets you way, way more looks.


Full ride offers?  Blues give zero rides and all the others offer fully funded soccer minus travel cost for the family. Only goat get free plane ride. Also a good Doc who is well connected. It's all about recruiting and no development.  The Truth is the Truth.


----------



## Sike

crush said:


> Full ride offers?  Blues give zero rides and all the others offer fully funded soccer minus travel cost for the family. Only goat get free plane ride. Also a good Doc who is well connected. It's all about recruiting and no development.  The Truth is the Truth.


I am not sure if you are replying to my post or something else? I was just saying that older girls recruit each other. Regardless, you seem to be implying that Blues do not give scholarships? Not sure if that was true or not back in your day, but I can tell you with absolute certainty that they do now.


----------



## crush

Sike said:


> I am not sure if you are replying to my post or something else? I was just saying that older girls recruit each other. Regardless, you seem to be implying that Blues do not give scholarships? Not sure if that was true or not back in your day, but I can tell you with absolute certainty that they do now.


First time I heard of Blues offering full rides. Let me check with my pal who has the #1 player at the 2010 age.  He will tell me for sure. I do know some parents are known to buy players to help the team win. I know one rich dad that bought five players back in 2016 at another club. My only point was that no development is going on. It's called recruiting and you best better have full rides available for the top players at other clubs or they won't leave. Some us got paid to play this whole time while all the others had to pay to play. Great stuff Sike. Have a blessed day bro


----------

